# VOTE FOR BLUE!!



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

My chi Blue is in a pet of the month contest at WWW.PETENDIPITY.COM go to the website click on PET OF THE MONTH CONTEST, then DOGENDIPITY, then scroll down to Blue's picture. If you click on him it counts it as a vote. You can vote once per 24 hours!!! Thanks in advance!! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I just voted for Blue...he is sooo cute. It looks like he is way ahead in votes.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Just voted!
xxx


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i voted!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

just voted for him too....what a cutie!


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

THANKS EVERYBODY!!! Every vote counts! :wave:


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, we are ALMOST at 200!! whoo-hoo!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

ok so i just voted for Blue but it's looks like that Kayla is giving you a run for your money!!!

Come on everyone get voting!!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I voted  :wave:


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Just voted looks like you are in second right now  Good luck!!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Voted again!
xxx


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I voted too. Hope Blue wins.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Just voted , XXXfingers crossedxxx
(even though he doesn't need it as he far cuter than all the rest)


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I voted.

That Kaya is ahead right now, but now by much. Come on everybody!

Blue is a cutie. His coloring is like a chi my grandparents had when I was a kid.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG!! thank you for your support everybody... we are totally gaining on that KAYA! lol! Yeah, Blue is a unique baby! lol!! Remember you can vote once every 24 hours!!!

www.petendipity.com/petofthemonth.htm


----------



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

Just voted for Blue! What a doll! Hey everybody, better vote again because it looks like another doggie is ahead by a few points! Yikes! 
Vote for Blue  Vote for Blue  Vote for Blue


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Just voted for Blue


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i voted for blue as well.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

wow, the gap is closing.. I think we need about 11 more votes to be tied!!! this is getting exciting!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Blue do you have any pup pals from dogster that can vote.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah, Blue does have pup pals but how could I get the word out to the dogster friends to vote for him???


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

I voted! Up to 243 votes!! Not bad Blue!


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I just voted again and Blue is now at 251 to Kaya 250. Go Blue!!!!


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG, we're finally beating KAYA!! Keep it up team! lol!! 8) :angel2:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Voted :thumbup: Good Luck I hope he WINS


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted too... hope Blue wins!!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Voted for Blue...he's up to 277!! Good luck!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:thumbright: I just voted again his at 279 go go go blueeeee


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey looks like Blue is winning....just voted for that stinker again


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I voted for Blue!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Reuben's voted!!! Good luck!
He's entering for next month!!!
Jill


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

you guys rock!!! blue is gonna hit 300 soon!!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

voted!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: voted. GO BLUE!!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I got my vote in for Blue


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

okay blue your at 378 hooray.i may have missed seeing it right.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

378??? he's at 321 right now, can someone take away points???


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i relooked its at 323 overlyexcited i must be your winning.when is the last day to vote.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

who-hoo Blues up over 30 votes..... keep em coming!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hope your not mad at me Blue I am voting for you anyway.when is the contest ending.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Princess why would we be mad at you??? 

Thanks for voting everybody... it doesn't end until the end of the month... I know... people are going to be SICK of me by the end of the month BEGGING for votes.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

all done you have 367 votes now more than anyone else 
GO BLUE :notworthy:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:error: i taught since i missed counted.I voted for you again blue lets go chis are winners and number 1.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks.. Blue has a good amount of votes.. I'm pretty darn proud! lol!


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

PLEASE vote for Blue.. he's at 399 and I'm worried he'll lose his lead over the weekend!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Blue please keep your head on you would be incomplete without it.Hooray i voted for Blue yesterday and today your over 400.


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

I voted for Blue. He is the cutest!!! (and his number of votes reflects it)


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep those votes up... he is just barely keeping the lead!!! Thanks.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Hooray Blue is over 400.I voted Blue that score is outstanding.


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

Just voted again...Blue's at 425.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

ahhh Blue is at 509! Keep the votes coming in everybody!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:thumbright: Hooray for Blue. keep them votes coming everyone.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah he's at 515 votes right now.. he's still got the lead but I'm hoping for him to keep the lead.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hi Blue i vote for you. i am sure you will win did you let your other dogster pup pals know that would help.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for your votes everybody.. it's over!!  We'll see who won in a few days.


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Awww cute chi


----------

